

How do I combine Machine learning with nano-technology and fabbers? - globalrev

I am into machine-learning already and I want to get into fabbers and self-replicating machines and nano-technology.<p>Is there any field that combines them all? Like could I use machine learning to figure stuff out in nano-tech?<p>I'm having a year off but will start uni next autumn and I have a hard time figuring out exactly what to study.<p>Main interest in machine learning is computer vision but really everything is interesting.
======
olefoo
If you could build something that would produce fab-ready shapefiles just by
looking at pictures of a target object...

you could be very popular.

------
metachor
From my understanding, if you want to do anything "nano-tech", you may want to
look into materials engineering.

